# Planta QSC 1450 modo puente



## swift8a1 (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda: mi planta qsc 1450 en modo puente me proporciona 1400W RMS a 4 OHM. Tengo 2 cabinas de 8 OHM y 1200W RMS cada una. Pienso ponerlas en paralelo para lograr los 4 OHM.

"Yo asumo que la potencia se reparte entre las dos cabinas y deberian soportar toda esa potencia" 

Esta bien mi idea o habra algun riesgo de quemar las cabinas?

Gracias...


----------



## leonariu (Ago 21, 2009)

No daña los bajo porque se divide entre dos y si tienes 1400 watios  en cuatro homio  y tienes 2 bajo, de 1200 en 8 homio  cuando pongas los dos bajo en paralelo la carga de salida baja ha 4 homio y, ha cada bajo le llegar una potencia de  700 watíos,  y como cada bajo es de 1200 vatios no pasa nada ponlo con confianza.  ojo tienes que asegurarte que los 1200 sean rms


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 21, 2009)

No hay ningun problema si la potencia que traen tus cabinas es real (osea no son 1200W de mentiritas), ya que la potencia en puente de ese amplificador en 8 ohm es 800W y tus cabinas son de 1200W, debes tener en cuenta la potencia del amplificador en bridge en 8Ohm ya que cada cabina es de 8Ohm, si fueran de 1200W a 4Ohm ahi si habria problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## reynaldo (Oct 2, 2010)

swift8a1 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una duda: mi planta qsc 1450 en modo puente me proporciona 1400W RMS a 4 OHM. Tengo 2 cabinas de 8 OHM y 1200W RMS cada una. Pienso ponerlas en paralelo para lograr los 4 OHM.
> 
> "Yo asumo que la potencia se reparte entre las dos cabinas y deberian soportar toda esa potencia"
> 
> ...



ningun riesgo los parlantes deben ser siempre de mayor potencia q*UE* el amplificador
salvo q*UE* cambies la polaridad de los parlantes


----------

